# endometrial scratch at gcrm?



## bambi13 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

Hoping some1 can help me! 

About to start my first IVF journey with GCRM and was wondering do they let you have a endometrial scratch on your first attempt? Ive been reading so much about it and want to give this cycle every chance of working.

All help/advice is greatly appreciated! Xx


----------



## AngelLight (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi bambi,
As far as I am aware it is an optional extra. Can't see why they would refuse?


----------

